# Vancouver Island im Juli



## torsten71 (25. Januar 2008)

Hi weltreisende Angelgemeinde,

auf die Gefahr hin, dass gleich 10 Sportsfreunde stöhnen: "Schon wieder Vancouver Island, ist doch schon alles geschrieben". Ich wag trotzdem einen Versuch, es geht doch nix über Erlebnisse und Empfehlungen aus eigener Erfahrung.

war vor drei Jahren im Rahmen einer Tour durch BC schon mal 4 Tage auf Vancouver Island und hab mir geschworen, dass es nicht das letzte Mal sein würde. Gesagt getan. Der Flug ist schon gebucht, drei Wochen im Juli sind gesichert:ljetzt bin ich am Feintuning.
Die ersten 2 Tage werden zur Akklimatisation in Victoria draufgehen, die nächste Woche wohl komplett für den West Coast Trail (ein reiner Angelurlaub wird es also nicht werden, dafür sorgt schon die Ehefrau:q). Der Rest ist  für die Ecke Ucluelet/Tofino und für Quadra Island evtl.noch für die Sunshine Coast angedacht.
Jetzt zum eigentlichen Kern meiner Frage: Kann mir jemand von Euch mit Tipps zu Flüssen und Seen bei diesen locations weiterhelfen? Lohnt es sich auch eine Rute mit auf den WCT zu nehmen? Oder mach ich mich damit nur zum besten Freund der Black Bears:m?
Einen Tag habe ich mir auch fürs Salzwasserfischen auf King oder Silver ausbedungen:q Könnt Ihr mir in Ucluelet/Tofino oder auf Quadra ein gutes halbwegs preiswertes Boot empfehlen? Grad die Salzwassercharter gehen doch gewaltig ins Geld.

Wär klasse wenn sich der eine oder andere mit ein paar Tipps melden könnte. Vorab schon einmal herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Karstein (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vancouver Island im Juli*

Anregungen hätte ich deren viele, Torsten - aber das würde hier dann ein Roman werden...

Wo wohnst denn? Könnte Berlin, Norddeutschland oder Bonn für ein Infotreffen inklusive Foto- und Videomaterial zu den fishing locations anbieten.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## wobbel (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vancouver Island im Juli*

hi,

hab an anderer stelle ja schon erwaehnt, dass ich von april bis september 07 mit nem feund in kanada unterwegs war. auf vancouver island hab wir natuerlich auch etwas zeit verbracht.

also erstmal finde ich die idee gut zuerst ein wenig in victoria zu akklimatisieren. ist ne tolle stadt und ihr werdet sicher das ein oder andere schoene fleckchen finden.

wir haben damals auch im anschluss an victoria gleich den west coast trail gelaufen, war bei uns anfang juni. 
ob ihr dafuer ne woche braucht stell ich mal in frage, wir standen damals nach 4 tagen 12km vor bamfield und haben nur aus transport gruenden erst am 5 tag beendet.
zu der zeit war der trail noch wenig ueberlaufen, wir sind am einen abend hin und konnten am anderen morgen los laufen.
bei dir duerfte da aber schon etwas mehr los sein, also auf jeden fall rechtzeitig buchen (preis war glaube ich rund 160 can$ pro person). ausserdem empfehle ich euch ja gute regenkleidung mitzunehmen...die west coast ist sehr feucht...wir hatten von 5 tagen ungefaehr 3 tage regen :m.

dennoch ist es ein einamliges erlebnis und sehr lohnenswert.
eine angel kannst du meines erachtens auf dem wtc jedoch getrost daheim lassen...wir hatten einen wanderer mit angel getroffen, der meinte aber nur, dass die wohl im rucksack bleibt.
baeren oder puma kontakt hatten wir auf dem trail selbst keinen, kommt aber regelmaessig vor und dir wird bei einem 1stuendigen einfuehrungskurs (den du ehrlich besuchen musst!) gesagt, wo die letzten tiere gesichtet wurden. kann aber auch sein, dass es zu deiner zeit weniger wildkontakt gibt da wesentlich mehr wanderer auf dem trail sind und demnach auch mehr laerm. bei uns waren 3 campgrounds wegen puma- bzw. baerensichtungen gesperrt. nimm unbedingt auch etwas geld mit...kannst dich 2 mal unterwegs bei den indianern mit leckereien wie cola, sprite, schokoriegel aller art und sogar hamburgern mit pommes verwoehnen :q.

ich empfehle zudem das auto in einer groesseren ortschaft (sooke oder langford wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) aufzutanken bevor ihr euch auf den weg nach port renfrew macht. (wir kamen damals mit leerem tank in port renfrew an und mussten fuer 1,60can$/liter in einem kleinen hafen auftanken). auch jeglichen proviant schon vorher kaufen...die preise sind wucher in dem kleinen dorfladen.
die nacht vor ihr loslauft koennt ihr auf einem wunderschoenen kleinen campground bei port renfrew verbringen (pacheedaht camp ground). liegt an einem genialen kiesstrand mit riesengrossen toten wurzeln - campground laeuft ueber self-registration und kostet glaube ich 15can$/nacht.

im suesswasser haben wir auf vancouver island leider nie geangelt, kann deshalb auch leider nix dazu sagen. zum angeln einladende gewaesser hab ich aber einige gesehen #6.

wollten damals auch in tofino raus zum lachsfischen, die preise waren aber einfach nur wucher...kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern aber das war unter aller sau |gr:.

wir sind dann nach telegraph cove gefahren und dort wars schon etwas besser mit den preisen. die saison ging aber gerade erst los und ich weiss nicht ob sich das dann noch veraendert, glaube aber eher nicht. telegraph cove ist sowieso sehenswert und irgendwie echt gemuetlich, also fahrt hin .

der besitzer des resorts selbst (uns hat er sich unter dem namen "gordi" vorgestellt) bietet trollingtouren an und uns hat es echt gut gefallen. der kerl fischt dort seit mehr als 40 jahren und kennt sich einfach aus, zudem ist er super nett und hat uns mehr als gut mit selbstgemachten blaubeermuffins und kaffee versorgt :m. du musst das ganze boot mieten, abgerechnet wir nach stunden und pro stunde hat uns der spass 100can$ gekostet. im vergleich zu tofino wo ich nur ganztagescharter zu preisen von mehr als 1000can$ fand echt akzeptabel. los gehts morgens um 5 und ende je nach belieben, wenn die bisse nachlassen empfiehlt gordi meistens zu beenden und eher am naechsten morgen wieder rauszufahren. nach 5-6 stunden hast aber normal genug fisch und uns hat er gesagt er will keinem unnoetig geld aus der tasche ziehen indem er einen den ganzen tag "sinnlos" auf see rumfaehrt. 

wir konnten kings bis 30 pfund fangen und waren wie gesagt einfach rundum zufrieden #6.

so, hoffe konnte ein klein wenig helfen...hab einfach mal geschrieben an was ich mich noch so erinnere |wavey:.


viele gruesse,

wobbel


----------



## torsten71 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vancouver Island im Juli*

Hallo Karstein und Wobbel,

erst einmal Euch beiden vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten.

Karstein, Dein Angebot zwecks Infotreffen ist echt spitze. Wohne leider nur im Stuttgarter Raum Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir ja ein  paar gute Flüsse und Seen oder eine gute Bootcharter empfehlen. Über vancouverisland.com habe ich bei fishing schon einiges gefunden. Aber die Beschreibungen sind doch immer recht allgemein und im Zweifelsfall ist so ein Fluss oder See doch immer verdammt groß wenn man direkt davor steht. Da geht doch nix über persönliche Erfahrungen oder Infos von locals

Wobbel, da hast Du ja eine ziemlich ähnliche Tour gemacht. Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Schilderung und die Tipps. Hoffe, uns wird das Wetter etwas mehr hold sein. Aber 4 Tage für den WCT - echt Respekt!!! Nach dem WCT werden wir u.U. noch 2 Nächte am Lake Cowichan einplanen.
Dann kann ich da wohl getrost meine Rute im Auto lassen. Auf Quadra Island und in Ucluelet muss es wohl auch Charter für 80 Can$ die Stunde bei Minimun von 5h Buchung geben. Hast Du irgendeine Vorstellung wieviel im Voraus gebucht werden sollte? Zumindest für die Kings soll es wohl Hauptsaison sein.
Bei Telegraph Cove sind wir ernsthaft am Überlegen ob wir das noch mit einbauen (schon allein wegen der kurzen Anfahrt zu den Orcas). 

Einstweilen Euch noch einmal herzlichen Dank.

Torsten


----------



## heinrich (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vancouver Island im Juli*

Hallo Thorsten

ich bin mal mit www.murphysportfishing.com (2001)
von ucluelet aus gefahren, das war richtig gut
allerdings nichz agnz billig. Mit aktuellen Preisen
kann ich nicht dienen. Würde ich aber sofort wieder
machen wenn ich mal da wäre. In Tofino haben wir in
einem B+B bei einer Netten Dame (Ex Bürgermeisterin)
gewohnt Sie heißt Penny Nachname entfallen. Die hat
ein paar nette Tips für uns gehabt.

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Karstein (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vancouver Island im Juli*

@ Torsten: gib mir mal Deine eMail-Adresse per PN, ich schreib Dir was zusammen. 

Gruß

Karsten

PS: nehmt ihr einen Leihwagen oder ein Camperhome?


----------

